# port Mansfield?



## TMD3SKIFF (Mar 31, 2015)

does anyone wade Port Mansfield? Looking for some tips of where to go and what to use.


----------



## artys_only (Mar 29, 2005)

The saucer is a good drifting spot , community bar is close , Benny shack is good also , head up towards land cut and look for bait .'topwaters early , gold spoons for reds , and dark plastics for trout drift along the drop on. The intercostal as the sun gets up , afternoons the grass floats up on the flats it gets hard to fish topwaters . Wading is the ticket to sneak up on those reds and trout . Good luck ! Report back on how you do .


----------



## TMD3SKIFF (Mar 31, 2015)

Thanks for the info will keep that in mind. and i will post how i did.


----------



## artys_only (Mar 29, 2005)

Also use smaller top waters , I have caught more fish in the dog days of summer on baby spooks natural and chrome colors , also I would throw some single hooks on them . Helps with the floating grass , if wading start in knee deep water early then work you way out deeper a sun comes up . PM is one of my favorite places to fish , we usually go down in September and stay for a week . Caught one of my al time best trout down their in February 2003 31.5 beast . Again good luck !


----------

